# Sheep is very sick now



## ForMeatAndMowin (Feb 9, 2010)

I just noticed one of my ewes with her mouth open this morning, and hay dangling out. She was flicking her tongue in and out, so at first I thought she was choking on some whole corn (which I don't usually feed her, but someone brought it when they came over this morning.) Later, she stopped flicking it. 

Her ears are down most of the time, and she just stand there, sometimes tilts her head sideways and looks at me like she's confused and suffering. 

Her hindquarters look somewhat gaunt. She's pregnant but I'm not sure how far along. She stood apart from my flock of 6 sheep while they ate hay. I called her to the fence and finally she reluctantly came and I gave her some cracked corn which I had put some wormer in it. She ate heartily but drooled a lot of it out. It was white and the chickens pecked at it, and at her chin.... so sad. 

It's raining so she went into the shed with the others, and when I went in there quietly, she walked out with the others..... they are all Katahdin and not very tame. when she ate the corn, I pulled down her eyelid and it was pink.... not very red, but definitely had some color. I pulled some hay out from her mouth. 

OK,now a friend has suggested ketosis, or thiamin deficiency, or moldy hay (they have had a little of that a few weeks ago), try a broad spectrum antibiotic, LA 200. So I'm going to try to smell her breath, and go from there. I included the rear view as she pooped, in order to show her bag.


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

I really don't know about these types of things but ....
( judging by her photo ) She ate something that was not in her best interest 

If she were mine I would drench her with laxade powder mixed to a runny paste . Does she chew her cud ?


----------



## ForMeatAndMowin (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes she does chew her cud, and I think she is doing so now. I've never heard of laxade powder; I assume it would be available at Tractor Supply?


----------



## ForMeatAndMowin (Feb 9, 2010)

She walked to me and I tried to get her to eat oranges, but she slobbered on the pieces til they were covered in drool. She can't open her mouth up properly. I took some saliva-soaked hay out of the same side of her mouth again. 

I also tried giving her some cracked corn again, and she took some. Then she went to the water nearby and I cleaned out the bucket and drew fresh water, and she drank. I noticed some pieces of corn in the clean water. I tried to smell her breath but couldn't seem to notice any odor, or perhaps she wasn't exhaling. 

Any more suggestions welcome. Thanks. You'll see in the picture that I tied an orange string around her ear to help me see her in the field from a distance. Her mouth stays open, and she may have a problem drinking enough water. What does that indentation mean in her hindquarters?


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Can you look down her throat and see if she has something stuck in there? Or is her tongue swollen? An indentation right in front of the hip bone usually means they are close to lambing. Or just the weight of the lambs pulling the body down.


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

Its an antacid .... and if one of " MY " ewes had body language like your picture that is what I would be giving them . How long have you been giving them grain ? 


If shes bred it would be in your best interest to get her into better condition


----------



## ForMeatAndMowin (Feb 9, 2010)

You're right, I think maybe she's "dropped." Thanks! Now I remember seeing that before so I won't worry about that aspect. But I don't think I can get access to her throat. I just went into the field and they all ran away, as usual. The only way I might be able to is while feeding, when I stand on the other side of the fence and reach through or lean over.


----------



## ForMeatAndMowin (Feb 9, 2010)

JTM, thanks. I so rarely ever give them grain. All they eat is hay (and grass in summer), except when we're trying to catch them. About 1 month ago was the last time they had a little grain, and this morning, they may have had the equivalent of one handful. 

They try to eat the chicken's grain which I put just outside the fence, but they can't get their mouths through the fence, and the chickens' necks go right through. They also try to eat the dog's food, but he won't let them. 

The dog, chickens and sheep share our scraps, and I can't think of anything in the scraps that would have gotten stuck in her throat. 

In the winter, it is recommended to give them salt/minerals/vitamins which apparently isn't in the hay, even though it's in the grass? I gave them a salt block about a year ago and they never finished it; it just sits there.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

I'd inspect her mouth if she were mine. I mean, really inspect it. Get some help if you need to in holding her down so you can really check it out. Check out her teeth and their condition. How old is she? Does she have all her teeth? If she's older and is losing teeth, she may have a hard time eating. This is one reason why older ewes lose condition on just pasture/hay. Does she have an abscessed tooth? Does she have sores in her mouth. The fact that she wants and tries to eat, but can't really do so, seems to suggest an oral issue to me.
Is that her coloring, or that dirt/mud around her mouth? Sheep will eat mud if they need vital minerals that they aren't being provided with. We feed our sheep loose sheep mineral, free choice. We don't grain our sheep unless they are lactating, or we're building up our rams for breeding season, or we are keeping a "broken mouth" ewe who has great mothering ability and we want her to be in breeding condition. 
I'd either do a fecal, or I'd go ahead and worm her. Although her inner eye may be pink or even red, she still may have other parasites that don't cause that kind of anemia.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Is she up to date on tetanus vaccine? And I think one of the signs of rabies is inability to swallow. Or maybe she has pneumonia, so I'd definitely at least give a good round of antibiotics.


----------



## Rosepath (Feb 18, 2011)

She could possibly have a stick or twig/stalk from the hay stuck in the back of her throat, poor girl. If you can get her cornered and into her own pen maybe then you can catch her, straddle her with your legs clamped around her shoulders, and move her head back toward you to look down her throat. Beware: one of my ewes bit all the way through my finger to the bone (major ouch) when I was trying to worm her once, so they can clamp down with those molars if scared.
Hope you find out what she has going on. Plus I second the loose salt/minerals, sheep don't get enough from a salt block to meet their needs.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

Yeah, I, too, think she has something stuck. Maybe a seed or stick or something, but that's how she looks to me.


----------



## jrexroth (Jan 3, 2013)

With the drooling I would be more concerned about listeriosis from moldy hay/feed than a foreign body in the throat/mouth. If she doesn't respond to the LA200 I would consider penicillin to cover for that. Also on the list for drooling would definitely be pneumonia (so be careful stressing her if you decide to try to examine her mouth), tetanus and rabies. You didn't mention her vaccination status. Thiamine deficiencies are usually listless but don't usually drool. Worms would be low on my list, ketosis is possible but she doesn't appear to be very far along from your photos. The "dent" in front of her hip is either from her rumen being emptier than normal from poor appetite or from lack of condition. It is usually more prominent on the left side but will also fill out the right when they are eating well. Does she have a fever? Ideally you should have your veterinarian examine her to check her lungs, temperature, etc.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I would treat for acidosis with a litre of water and as much baking soda as you can get in ( you're going to spill lots and that's OK) get some B complex injectable too and I'd do that twice over 24 hours. I would also give the LA 200 in case she aspirated some gunk into her lungs. Cut her grain in half and build it back up to 2 pounds a day over a week. She is a little thin from the pictures but its hard to know for sure without getting your hands on them. Stop feeding kitchen scraps too.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

Oh and the only thing wrong with whole corn is they can hoover it down faster without swallowing properly or even chewing. You should add some whole oats and or barley if only for texture.


----------



## ForMeatAndMowin (Feb 9, 2010)

Wow, thanks everyone, I really appreciate each of you responding. I noticed her tongue issue shortly after giving her the whole corn and wondered then if it had just started. I only gave it to them because the guy picking up a ram brought it and offered to use it to help catch the ram. Maybe she did 'hoover' it down. Yes, another thought is an abcess from a hard stalk or something. I was mistaken about moldy hay a few weeks ago; they didn't have any. 

But the main problem is that I simply cannot catch her. Now she won't come close enough to the fence for me to lasso her, and she's not coming all the way to the hay, and I've tried other tactics too. I'm exhausted now and don't have time to write all the details, but since I don't have a chute, and my neighbors dogs are loudly barking and running up and down the fence line when I'm around, I just don't see how I can get her.

I can't "corner her in her own pen" Rosepath, because she doesn't have one but I moved the trough to our smaller fenced in area (3rd time today and it's heavy especially in 8-inch mud), and most of the sheep went in; not her. She's 5-6 yrs old and seems to have all her teeth, doesn't seem to have a fever, hasn't had a tetanus shot, hasn't eaten mud, and I don't know how to "do a fecal". As far as "building back up the grain to 2 lbs a day" I don't usually give any grain so I don't plan to build it back up, but I might be able to start. I just don't see how sheep are profitable if I feed barley, oats, minerals, etc. and spend 10-12 hrs like this on research, photos, shopping, calling/visiting advisors, feeding and mostly trying to catch her. Makes me want to give up on these sheep.

The Tractor Supply employee was very knowledgeable and didn't recommend the LA 200 since it's not labeled for sheep. But I got the Thiamin, Pedialyte, baking soda and will try again in the morning to catch her and then check her mouth, etc. etc.


----------



## bergere (May 11, 2002)

LA 200 works good for sheep.

Since she has had whole corn, I would be really worried about Mycotoxin toxicity.
This is long but it is a good read.

http://www.infovets.com/books/smrm/F/F835.htm

With a swollen tongue... I would be worried about Bluetongue.
Would honestly recommend having a Vet come out, just to make sure it is not.


----------



## ForMeatAndMowin (Feb 9, 2010)

I don't think her tongue is swollen. Just tried again for an hour or so to get her, but I cannot.


----------



## Judy in IN (Nov 28, 2003)

I like to give a little feed every day, just to keep them coming into the pen. Those Katahdins aren't the friendliest sheep at the best of times. 

You need to get several people out there to drive her into the pen. She can out-maneuver one person pretty easily. Then take the advice I see up above. 

And that's all I'm going to say about that. :bowtie:


----------



## Goatsandsheep (Jun 7, 2006)

> The Tractor Supply employee was very knowledgeable and didn't recommend the LA 200 since it's not labeled for sheep. But I got the Thiamin, Pedialyte, baking soda and will try again in the morning to catch her and then check her mouth, etc. etc.


Most meds aren't label for sheep even the ones you get from the vet. LA 200 is fine for sheep. You couldn't get a vet to look a sheep years ago, because it wasn't worth the money. Cheaper to get a new sheep then treat the one you have. I think most meds labels still reflect that thinking. Best of luck with you ewe.


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

If the advice of a TSC employee sways your thinking then you need a vet now, (right now!!!!) often and forever. Good luck!


----------



## ForMeatAndMowin (Feb 9, 2010)

I'm so relieved; we finally caught my ewe with the help of a neighbor and my husband. I gave her a shot of the B complex and she swallowed Pedialyte, but then she laid down (which she hadn't done yet; she had trotted away). I couldn't see anything in her mouth, and there was no hay to clean out this time. 

Ross, the TSC employee used to be a vet's assistant and grew up in a farming community, but I've heard enough comments here and on the phone that I'm going to get that LA 200 to have on hand, even though my ewe didn't seem to have a fever, and no abcess. Do you buy barley & oats in 50 lb bags? Are the oats groats, or rolled, and what price do you pay, if you don't mind me asking? 

Judy in IN, thanks - yes, you're right about Katahdins. 
Bergere, thanks for that article! 
If this ewe makes it through the night, in this miserable rainstorm, I'll call a vet in the morning, and give her another dose of this B complex. Thanks again!


----------



## Ross (May 9, 2002)

I either buy it off the field or grow it myself. Bagged feed is too expensive.


----------



## seymojo536 (Sep 14, 2004)

There are probably several good reasons that person is working at TSC instead of as a vet tech. It doesn't hurt to establish a relationship with a vet. The more you use them, the cheaper they get.


----------



## ForMeatAndMowin (Feb 9, 2010)

I nursed the sheep last night at 8pm and midnight, with molasses and water, but sadly, she died sometime before 5am. 

I am getting a necropsy performed on her body and will find out the results within a few days. Thanks again.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Sorry for your loss....But I honestly cant understand? If you can afford a necropsy why didnt you just call a vet?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Sorry she died. I'm curious to find out the cause.


----------



## ForMeatAndMowin (Feb 9, 2010)

Fowler said:


> Sorry for your loss....But I honestly cant understand? If you can afford a necropsy why didnt you just call a vet?


Thankfully the necropsy is a free service by the state (TN) for anyone who wants to bring their animal to Nashville and fill out the paperwork. I didn't know that until I called the vet Mon. morning. I was getting good advice from calling 2 friends (with sheep) and I wanted to give their suggestions a try before calling a vet. The timing wasn't good, with it starting Sat. morning, but not causing alarm til the afternoon and then worse on Sunday, but yes, I could've eventually found someone and paid extra for weekend service (but I just don't have the money for that right now). 

If I had more money, I probably wouldn't even have the animals; I'd just buy organic meat and eggs from someone else, and buy myself a nice mower or pay someone to mow. I was told Katahdins are such an easy animal. I've scarcely had any illness from them, overall.

But the BIGGEST problem of all by FAR is not being able to catch them!! To me, the first step is to catch them, then administer a remedy on my own. When that doesn't work, THEN call a vet. But it took so long for me to get ahold of her in order to check her mouth and give her the shot. 

Even though she was trotting around quickly prior to catching her, after we held her down, she never tried get get up again. A friend told me that 'sheep do everything they can to die' and this one certainly seemed to give up completely at that point. She had been leaning against the fence on Sunday, and always moving away from the others, as if she wanted to die on her own, but she never laid down til we caught her. 

I hope this helps to make more sense for you. Even my time and gas to take the sheep to Nashville is an expense (1 hr. 15 min. away) but I decided I can afford that, in order to learn from her.


----------



## hastyreply (Nov 10, 2012)

I'm sorry your lost you but glad you can find out why. It sounds like you need to build a small pen in a corner to be able to catch your flock in. If you start feeding them in it you can use that to lure them all in and trap them. It is much easier to catch multiple sheep than to catch one.


----------



## cowbelle (Mar 5, 2009)

This may be after the fact suggestion, but since you do have other sheep, maybe it will be helpful - anyone with stock should have a way to catch or "work" them. Get some cattle panels, cost about $18 apiece and build a catch pen. Feed them in it all the time. Put them in it often, without doing any catching to make them relaxed about going in it. Bad things do not always happen in the pen. Then get a shepherd's crook, one for catching legs. They are made of aluminum and you catch them by a hind leg to stop them until you can get ahold of the head. THey are available from Premier Sheep products.

Alternatively, make the catch pen funnel into a "race" which is an alley just wide enough for one animal. It makes handling sheep and goats soooo much easier, especially for doing it singlehandedly. It's a necessity for stock handling. Again, put them through it often just for the practice. Several gates or even just a board to stop one or more in the race so you can get ahold of their head and doctor, eartag or whatever. Being able to check, doctor or just handle your stock is important. Hope this gives you some ideas for future vet checking. Few sheep are gentle enough to catch without some sort of facilities, or lots of grain and halters.


----------



## seymojo536 (Sep 14, 2004)

I am very interested in finding out exactly what the cause of death was. Sheep can go downhill in a hurry and being able to make an accurate diagnosis and treat quickly is important to all of us that raise sheep.

So, to recap what treatment you gave a sheep in distress. From your posts she got 1 B complex shot, a dose of Pedi, some molasses and water. Is that everything?


----------



## grandma12703 (Jan 13, 2011)

ForMeatAndMowin said:


> Thankfully the necropsy is a free service by the state (TN) for anyone who wants to bring their animal to Nashville and fill out the paperwork. I didn't know that until I called the vet Mon. morning. I was getting good advice from calling 2 friends (with sheep) and I wanted to give their suggestions a try before calling a vet. The timing wasn't good, with it starting Sat. morning, but not causing alarm til the afternoon and then worse on Sunday, but yes, I could've eventually found someone and paid extra for weekend service (but I just don't have the money for that right now).
> 
> If I had more money, I probably wouldn't even have the animals; I'd just buy organic meat and eggs from someone else, and buy myself a nice mower or pay someone to mow. I was told Katahdins are such an easy animal. I've scarcely had any illness from them, overall.
> 
> ...


I am sorry for your loss as well but do not feel you have to make excuses for taking care of your animals yourself. You asked questions and received answers and seemed to take them seriously as I saw you tried many things suggested. 

I am glad you took her in for the testing so that you can make sure that you do not need to vaccinate the rest of your herd against something she may have carried and on the other hand know that the rest of the animals are safe because it was just a problem with the one ewe.

I guess I am old school and grew up on a sheep ranch where we took care of our own animals. Unfortunately sometimes you will lose one. Deciding whether to use a vet is a personal decision but I can tell you that 50/50 they lived or died either way. Usually they gave them the same medication we would have given at home and sent them on their way. Almost always what I would hear the vet tell my stepfather it was was the exact thing he had said on the ride to town.

I agree on the sheep handling equipment. It would just make it so much easier on you.


----------



## thequeensblessing (Mar 30, 2003)

ForMeatAndMowin said:


> If I had more money, I probably wouldn't even have the animals; I'd just buy organic meat and eggs from someone else, and buy myself a nice mower or pay someone to mow. I was told Katahdins are such an easy animal. I've scarcely had any illness from them, overall./


 If I had more money...I'd buy more sheep! 


ForMeatAndMowin said:


> But the BIGGEST problem of all by FAR is not being able to catch them!! To me, the first step is to catch them, then administer a remedy on my own. When that doesn't work, THEN call a vet. But it took so long for me to get ahold of her in order to check her mouth and give her the shot.


 We won't have any livestock on this farm that isn't totally tamed down. Especially with sheep, which are very "hands on" animals, you must be able to catch them. We check our sheep for worms, we check udders and back-ends when delivery is nearing. We catch individual ewes and put them in lambing jugs. We give shots, we treat wounds, and we check condition by feel as well as sight. 
Make a little pen using some old fencing or even pallets tied or wired together. Put one of your sheep in it and give them a small amount of grain, or a slice of bread, every day. We use the same little whistle every time we feed our sheep. Now, when they are all out to pasture, all we have to do is that whistle and they all come running to us. 


ForMeatAndMowin said:


> Even though she was trotting around quickly prior to catching her, after we held her down, she never tried get get up again. A friend told me that 'sheep do everything they can to die' and this one certainly seemed to give up completely at that point. She had been leaning against the fence on Sunday, and always moving away from the others, as if she wanted to die on her own, but she never laid down til we caught her.


 I've heard that "sheep will do everything they can to die", but I don't believe it at all. The fact that she was so sick, and still managed to expend energy running from you, testifies to the fact that sheep are hardy and determined to live. We've had more problems with jersey calves than we've ever had with sheep. And we have a lot of Katahdins and Dorpers.


----------



## cjean (May 1, 2007)

Has anyone heard of Pipestone Vet Clinic? I found them online, when I was searching for supplies, and it turns out that they have experienced sheep vets that will answer questions (if they are able) by email. I have asked them several questions in the past several years, and sent photos with my inquiries. They have been amazing at giving free and knowledgeable advice. Just wanted to add this, in case it might help someone out....
www.pipevet.com


----------



## eieiomom (Jun 22, 2005)

cjean said:


> Has anyone heard of Pipestone Vet Clinic? I found them online, when I was searching for supplies, and it turns out that they have experienced sheep vets that will answer questions (if they are able) by email. I have asked them several questions in the past several years, and sent photos with my inquiries. They have been amazing at giving free and knowledgeable advice. Just wanted to add this, in case it might help someone out....
> www.pipevet.com


They will also help over the phone.

~Deb


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

Thank you for your answer. My question was not to put on trial. Just curious; I too would have tried to fix it myself. Then the vet. Everyone here has also helped me in minor situations. I have never seen a swollen tongue on my sheep. This would have been new to me. Also I cant afford to loose my breeding sheep.
Again didn't mean to put you on defense


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

I should come on this forum more often...there are so many diseases and problems that are the same in sheep and goats.

ForMeatandMowin, that ewe exhibited all the signs of Bluetongue. (In spite of the name, very, very seldom does the tongue actually turn blue, but it DOES get swollen.) It is a virus, so there was actually very little you could have done except provide supportive care while the disease ran its course, and inject antibiotics to prevent secondary infections (such as respiratory infections). It is not actually passed from sheep to sheep, but from sheep to biting insect to sheep.

80% of cases of bluetongue are fatal. 

You might consider vaccinating your flock against it. There is a vaccine available for it, but because it is not a common disease, few people make use of it.


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

I agree with calli; I am curious as to what the vet will find. It could be wooden tongue too


----------



## ForMeatAndMowin (Feb 9, 2010)

Fowler said:


> Thank you for your answer. My question was not to put on trial. Just curious; I too would have tried to fix it myself. Then the vet. Everyone here has also helped me in minor situations. I have never seen a swollen tongue on my sheep. This would have been new to me. Also I cant afford to loose my breeding sheep.
> Again didn't mean to put you on defense


That's OK; I didn't feel on the defense; I don't mind explaining my reasons. I've never called out a vet before, so when I spoke to my vet today, they said that it would have to be for two sheep in order for the vet to come out (or maybe 2 animals of any kind; I didn't clarify). 

For one sheep, they said I'd have to bring it in myself (which would be hard to do until I build a chute, but not impossible) and I only have a minivan (which works great for hay, using a tarp) but things might get a little crazy with a sheep in there), unless I borrow a neighbor's truck. 

The diagnostics lab called today with a preliminary report, saying my ewe was pregnant with twins, approx. 10 days from birth. They said that the ewe was "in really good body condition overall, but her liver was a little on the pale side, indicating possibly pregnancy toxemia. The energy demands for twins are so high." It will be investigated further, and I'll get the final report by email in a week or so. I wrote down everything the Dr. said.

I asked why she never got back up, once I caught her, i.e. why had she kept walking if she was so ill, and they said their instinct is to endure til the end, because if they lay down to rest temporarily, that will attract predators, hence the tendency to keel over. Hope this helps for now. Thanks for all your input; I read all the comments.


----------



## ForMeatAndMowin (Feb 9, 2010)

seymojo536 said:


> I am very interested in finding out exactly what the cause of death was. Sheep can go downhill in a hurry and being able to make an accurate diagnosis and treat quickly is important to all of us that raise sheep.
> 
> So, to recap what treatment you gave a sheep in distress. From your posts she got 1 B complex shot, a dose of Pedi, some molasses and water. Is that everything?


Yes, that is correct: the B complex was 5 ml, and half a bottle of Pedialyte (clear) in the afternoon. About 8pm, I drenched 1/4 c. molasses with about 1 c. water. At midnight, I drenched the same amount of molasses & water, plus the rest of the Pedi. (I don't know the bottle size, but it was the large one for $5 at Walmart; not the small individual-serving-size bottles.) She swallowed everything, but looked miserable. Hope to fill you in more later!


----------



## hastyreply (Nov 10, 2012)

I worked for vets for some years. Just because someone is a vet doesn't mean they know squat about livestock. I do not have any good livestock vets near me. Heck I don't even like the equine vets. I learned to do many things myself while working at a clinic. Most sheep/goats aren't worth what the vet bill would be and I'm not into sheep for the money, mine are just glorified dog toys. I had two older sheep, but not a ancient, that just laid down and died. Not flat out, curled up like they nap. In hindsight one of them had been a bit "off" but nothing very alarming . The other I thought perfectly fine, until I noticed he'd been napping by the water trough for a good 4-5 hours. I take good care of my sheep but I do not go to extraordinary lengths. I did have a lamb who broke her hind leg above the hock when a GP ran over her. She was a week old and we splinted her and confined her and her sister and mom for several months until it healed. No vet involved. Splinted for almost 4 weeks. She has no noticeable mark unless you feel along that femur and feel the thick bump where the fracture was.


----------



## J.T.M. (Mar 2, 2008)

formeatandmowin said:


> .
> 
> The diagnostics lab called today with a preliminary report, saying my ewe was pregnant with twins, approx. *10 days from birth. They said that the ewe was "in really good body condition overall,* but her liver was a little on the pale side, indicating possibly pregnancy toxemia. The energy demands for twins are so high." it will be investigated further, and i'll get the final report by email in a week or so. I wrote down everything the dr. Said.
> 
> I asked why she never got back up, once i caught her, i.e. Why had she kept walking if she was so ill, and they said their instinct is to endure til the end, because if they lay down to rest temporarily, that will attract predators, hence the tendency to keel over. Hope this helps for now. Thanks for all your input; i read all the comments.


Sorry for your loss dude but danggggggggg ... you can clearly see that ewes spine . 
Maybe hair sheep are different then woollies :shrug:
PS. Is there anyway you can get the twins weight .


----------



## BlueCollarBelle (Oct 26, 2011)

Sorry you lost your sheep. 
The state of TN also has a Diagnostic Lab in Martin on the university campus. It is free for livestock owners. It is a great facility with a great vet and staff (I'm a little partial, I am a vet tech student here at UtM) 
Just another option for any farmers who may live closer to west Tennessee.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

Sheep die, don't beat yourself up. You have got to get a catch pen made though. Buy some cattle panels and build a square pen, not hog panels because any sheep can hop those. Build it like a funnel, and make the "pen" about 3' wide, and 6' long. Get the 60" high panels. Use T posts to outline it, place the panels to the inside, and use zip ties to connect them. The panels need to be inside the tposts to when the sheep ram into them, the zip ties don't just bust loose. Make a gate at either end of the pen/chute. Teach your sheep to come to a bucket. Then just walk through the chute, boom, caught. I don't grain my sheep that I don't "call" them, a high pitched "shep shep shep" call that they always associate with grain. That way, I can always lure them into the catch pen.


----------



## seymojo536 (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks for the update. Most of us are on here to learn and share with others. It always sucks to lose one of our animals but we strive to make sure we come away better able to deal with the situation next time. Here's some good reading on PT. http://www.sheepandgoat.com/articles/pregtox.html
Looks like you may not be out of the woods just yet, I would keep a close eye on your remaining ewes. They may exhibit the same symptoms soon.


----------

